# 94Fifty Bluetooth Basketball



## lpoolbball (Mar 29, 2013)

94Fifty created a Basketball that records your dribbles, shots, passes, etc. It's coming out next month I believe and was curious of what everyone thinks about it. From what I heard you can actually challenge other players as well as the Pros with challenges set up through your iPhone or Android phone. Here's where I found it.. 94Fifty. Check it out and post if you think it's worth the $200+.


----------

